# Can I freeze mashed bananas?



## htc

Does anyone know if I can freeze mashed bananas to use in baked goods later? Will it effect the consistency? I wanted to mash the banana and then put it in a ziplock bag to freeze for later use. Thanks!!


----------



## callie

yep, htc - i've done it with no problems.  i've only used the frozen bananas in banana bread...but it was very good.  i've frozen them mashed and chunked.


----------



## Piccolina

They don't look all that pretty once frozen and unthawed but you can do it for sure! I like to cut the bananas into slices and freeze them first in a single layer on a baking sheet. Once frozen transfer the "frozen banana chips" to a freezer proff container and volla, frozen 'naners


----------



## Andy M.

You can freeze them whole or mashed.  They work well in banana bread.


----------



## terri2337

*Yes*

Hi! I freeze mashed bananas regularly to feed to my baby. It changes the consistently somewhat in that they are a little bit watery, but I would think they would be fine to cook with. I wouldn't freeze them for over a month, as they tend to turn brown. HTH!


----------



## Haggis

If you feeze them skinned or mashed you could consider adding some lemon juice in order to help prevent browning.

Consistency shouldn't be affected too much if they are already mashed, they cant get that much more mushed when the expanding water destroys surrounding cells :P.


----------



## htc

Great, thanks!!


----------



## Alix

HTC, just toss the bananas in peel and all. When you go to use them they will be just the right consistency for banana bread and all you have to do is open one end and squish them out into your batter. No mess, no fuss.


----------



## Piccolina

They are great in place of added ice in smoothies as well


----------



## mudbug

Alix said:
			
		

> all you have to do is open one end and squish them out into your batter



Alix, I just love your way of describing techniques!


----------



## mrsmac

I freeze whole bananas all the time, its handy to have them there for cakes.


----------



## Alix

mudbug said:
			
		

> Alix, I just love your way of describing techniques!


Thank you very much. I pride myself on my extensive vocabulary.


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Bananas*

Thanks. This information is sure appreciated.  I will have to tell the rest of my family so they don't throw banana away when they think it has lived its life. I fault myself for not reading all these valuable, saving hints.  I admit that I think of myself and my problems and value all the advice.  I realize I am self absorbed but sincerely want you all to know I am trying to live better being aware of others and their needs.  Thanks for understanding.


----------

